# My Lightforce blitz 240 to HID - With beamshots



## s13tsilvia (Jan 25, 2009)

Well after my intial attempt on the first spotlight to hid was a success, but not being able to focus the beam was annoying me so i purchased a 240 blitz and got to work with changing it to a 50W HID.

After doing a lot of searching and finding some good pictures on how to pull the heatsink out etc i went to work, not having a dremel sucks so it was lots of drilling and lots of filing  
Then trying to find some screws small enough to hold the globe in was another issue.
After doing some brainstorming for a suitable type "Washer" to hold the light down i came up with the idea of cutting up a jam lid Bingo :twothumbs









Then it was a simple matter of drilling a hole in the back of the light and threading the wires through.




I need to tidy this up a bit and also work out where im going to mount the ballast, either directly on the light itself or attached to the bottom. So far im brainstorming and have a few little ideas.





I took it for a test run last night and HOLYCOW!! Google map distance calculater advised me that where i was shining i could clearly see the house from 470 odd meters away! It looks like a lightsabre! I shall take some photos tonight with my new cam and see how they turn out!


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: My Lightforce blitz 240 to HID*

WOW s13tsilvia, amazing work!:thumbsup:

I know the LightForce Blitz is an amazing light for its giant high quality reflector, and with your 50W HID upgrade it must throw like a laser and be unbelievably powerful.

Thank you for sharing, and if you get the chance, please post beamshots of your awesome light as I am very interested to see its beam.


Just a heads up, you need to resize your pictures as the maximum permitted size is 800x800 pixels.


----------



## BVH (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: My Lightforce blitz 240 to HID*

Looks like a lot of us are doing this. Good job silva! I'm doing one and will share when done.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: My Lightforce blitz 240 to HID*

Can't wait to see some beam shots!:twothumbs


----------



## s13tsilvia (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: My Lightforce blitz 240 to HID*

Some more build pics, beamshots will be done in about another 2 hours


----------



## s13tsilvia (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: My Lightforce blitz 240 to HID*

OK Beamshots as requested, sorry for the crappy quality but i did my best with what i have. 

Trees that are being lit up are around 250 meters away, 




cropped shot




this took the photo when i was waving the light around.




random photo




tried for a skyshot but had to hang onto the cam an thus was blurry.




side on shot bit better job.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks eminently practical for hiking in rough terrain...:naughty:


----------



## Patriot (Jan 27, 2009)

It appears to be a very nice and tight beam. Thanks for the pics!

:goodjob:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice beamshots, thank you for all of your effort in taking and posting them.:thumbsup: I really like the one of your HID Blitz lighting up the grassy field, and it is definitely much brighter than anything I own.


----------



## s13tsilvia (Feb 12, 2009)

Some more beam shots last night, actually used a tripod to take photos, so much easieR!!


----------



## Patriot (Feb 12, 2009)

The tripod makes all the difference 

Nice shots!


----------



## Sway (Feb 12, 2009)

Now your *COOKING BROTHER!*, those beam shots bring tears to my eyes 

Later
Kelly


----------



## SafetyBob (Feb 12, 2009)

Now we just need to be able to find these in the states......anybody seen them? 

I have to agree with everyone else, that is one very, very nice modded light!!

Bob E.


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow...those tri-pod shots are some of the best I've seen, especially that first one :thumbsup:


----------

